# Trenchless pipe replacement



## chaudco (Jul 14, 2009)

It's time I buy a trenchless pipe replacement system for residential. Any suggestions on which to buy, easiest to use, will they come out to demonstrate on job I need to do? Any info would be helpful I have just read about them in trade mags. If anyone is using one that they would recommend or not recommend. Thanks


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I've used the "Tric" machines several times. It's done the job easily each time. The system is installed in easy to handle components so their easier to carry and easy for one person to setup.

I looked into ownong one but found several guy's that I can sub the work to and still make a good profit.

The equipment is kinda expensive if you aren't doing at least 3 jobs a week.

Plan on spending about 25-30k for all the components including a generator, compressor, cables, etc. You will need a sewer camera for inspections.

Tric Tools is in Northern California


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

hammerhead and TTE technologies are good also I just got a quote from TTE for about 28000 for everything for the 4" laterals

Rick


----------

